# Registering an Irish car in the UK



## terro2011 (21 Jul 2011)

Hi

Can anyone shed any light on the process of registering an Irish car in the UK? I am told there is a 6 month grace period before I need to get the car registered over there. Is this true?

Many thanks. 

Terry


----------



## Woodie (22 Jul 2011)

Check this out with the info you need http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motorin...cle/ImportingAndExportingAVehicle/DG_10014623. You can use a vehicle for 6 out of 12 months before needing to register. Event then if you retain residency outside UK you may not need to reregister. I have known people commute for years. 
If moving permanently you might find better value in cars in the UK than Ireland.


----------



## terro2011 (22 Jul 2011)

That's great thanks very much, the link has everything I need.


----------



## Ann1 (22 Jul 2011)

Hi
Just thought I would add... that some Irish insurance companies only give a 3 month 'green card' to cover your car while living and driving outside of the country.....so you might want to check with your insurance company also. We were not aware of this when we first moved. We had to then have our vehicle insured by an English insurance company.
They new insurance company first gave us a cover note....while we had the road worthiness test done. I am almost sure there was also VRT payable if the car was under 10 years old.


----------

